# [SOLVED] Nv4_disp Problem!



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

hi there..
i just installed my windows xp to a new hard drive again (long history)...
already upgrade to xp sp2...i have to install everyting on the new hard drive again..(sound card...antivirus..etc) when i installed the software for my Nvidia Geforce 6200, windows gave me the error message about the nv4_disp ..go the blue screen of death......
i tried to update the drivers from the nvidida webpage..same problem... i tried to go back with the drivers ,same thing....the only way to be "ok" is on "safe mode"...

the card was working before i installed the new hard drive....i dont remember having this kinda of problems before....:4-dontkno


any help?...thanks...:wave:


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Nv4_disp Problem!*

When you reverted to the stock drivers did you use the roll back option?

I doubt this is a solution, but did you try going to the maker of our Geforce card? nvidia makes chipsets only not cards. So you have nothing to lose. Also there is a beta driver section on Nvidia's site. Don't be afraid to try it if your card is featured. It's generally revised no longer than a month which can smoke the stock posted driver by many many months. It's a start.

The driver that is blue screening is one of the most common drivers to do that. You may want to search for it (usually in system32\drivers) and nuke it if you are on the stock driver and attempt a reinstall. it's hard to point a finger just yet but that bluescreen is a direct result of something being wrong with the Nvidia package or it interfering with someone else on your computer.

Scott




Dommiel said:


> hi there..
> i just installed my windows xp to a new hard drive again (long history)...
> already upgrade to xp sp2...i have to install everyting on the new hard drive again..(sound card...antivirus..etc) when i installed the software for my Nvidia Geforce 6200, windows gave me the error message about the nv4_disp ..go the blue screen of death......
> i tried to update the drivers from the nvidida webpage..same problem... i tried to go back with the drivers ,same thing....the only way to be "ok" is on "safe mode"...
> ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Nv4_disp Problem!*

if there is a roll back option the drivers are not installed correctly,as you have to remove old drivers before installing the new ones
in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Nv4_disp Problem!*

hi there..
i did what you told me...i went to addremove programs and unistalled nvidia drivers...then i went to device manager and unistalled the video card...then i restarted on vga mode...close the antivirus..and i installed the drivers that came with my video card....NO LUCK!!!! DIDNT WORK!!!!:4-dontkno


i even "deleted" the file nv4_dis.dll from system32/drivers.... no luck..windows started with 4 bits max on display!!!...pretty bad even ATARI look better than that!:grin:...

i dont know what to do!!:4-dontkno.. the only way my pc works is on Safe mode"....

if my card was working before i reistalled the new copy on this hard drive,,,why its not working now?.

everything went to hell when i installed the "detective driver" program...told me to "update the drivers" after that...everything went to hell....:upset:


any ideas?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Nv4_disp Problem!*

Reseat the card in the slot on the motherboard (with the computer unplugged, of course).

Start the the computer in safe mode and remove the nvidia driver again.

Install the chipset driver.

Restart Windows in safe mode and install the *84.21 driver* version from nVidia.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Nv4_disp Problem!*

Why didn't I think of that? Yes, the Nforce chipset drivers!

Yes taking the card in and out of the machine is also good advice. Do you happen to have another machine to test this card on? I only ask because most Nvidia cards and the 6200 isn't the newest one on the market will look fairly decent even with the Microsoft VGA driver. Certainly not the 4 bit color you are explaining. Do you happen to still have the other hard drive? If so I would do a temp install of it as the primary drive, disconnect the new one and see if you have life again. When you say you only changed the hard drive, it is awfully odd one of the most popular video cards in the world would behave as if Windows has never seen it before.




eneles said:


> Reseat the card in the slot on the motherboard (with the computer unplugged, of course).
> 
> Start the the computer in safe mode and remove the nvidia driver again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Nv4_disp Problem!*



eneles said:


> Reseat the card in the slot on the motherboard (with the computer unplugged, of course).
> 
> Start the the computer in safe mode and remove the nvidia driver again.
> 
> ...



"Install the chipset driver?? :4-dontkno... you mean the nvidia drivers?
sorry but you can see that i dotn know too much about computers..... 
thank you for your help...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Nv4_disp Problem!*

Chipset driver = driver for the motherboard chipset.
If you tell us what motherboard (or computer) you have, we can find the driver.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Nv4_disp Problem!*

wow...its a VIA motherboard... i dont know the serial number,.,,im at work right now ...but i know is a VIA. that help?:sigh:

ok i got it.. VT8235 or p4vxasd2+, i just called home...thats the number that are on the motherboard..:wink:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Nv4_disp Problem!*

When you're at the computer:

Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Nv4_disp Problem!*



eneles said:


> When you're at the computer:
> 
> Download and run *Everest*.
> That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer.
> In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


ok i got it.. VT8235 or p4vxasd2+, i just called home...thats the number that are on the motherboard..:wink:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Nv4_disp Problem!*

Chipset driver: http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/via_hyperionpro_v515a.zip

Motherboard download page: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...etailid=51&DetailName=Driver&MenuID=1&LanID=0


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Nv4_disp Problem!*

Thank You... as soon iget home, im going to check the pc...

ill let you know..
thanks for your help...:wave:


----------



## Dommiel (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Nv4_disp Problem!*

ok..this what i did....:1angel:

first...i opened my computer...an took out the video card...i noticed that was "a lot of Dust inside the fan" :4-dontkno....so i took out the fan and i cleaned it...was pretty bad...  so i got the vacum and cleaned everything....i restart my pc (with the video card) and ..WORKS!!!!...ray: didnt have the BSOD....but just in case i did what you told me...i installed the chipset drivers and the divers for the video card...so far its working...ray:

i dont know if the problem was the "dust". or not....was pretty bad.. but i really apreciated your help guys...THANK A LOT!!!! ray: i know was a real pain in the !#@! :laugh: but ..its working now and i learned a lot...thank you....
now ...when i went to get the chipset drivers..i noticed that there is more drivers for my motherboard...i NEVER update my motherboard.... :4-dontkno we "builded" this pc with a friend...and i know you guys are gonan say..."no wonder his pc is @#$"...:laugh: but i tried...was cheaper than buy a new one...so pretty much my pc is messed up inside...on that page show that i have usb 2.0,, i didnt know ...actually my usbs (internal and external) never worked, always have problems...already bought 3 usb cards...and they dont work 100%...always crush... but anyways..thanks for the help...and TRUST ME a lot of people have the same problem about the Nv4_disp BSOD ...im gonna try to spread the word about this...maybe work for some more people...

and again Thank You

P.S i got the program "Everest" i include the report... :sigh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good news. :smile:


----------

